# Retired two days



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

My grocery store had a manager that spent most of his life running that business for some other entity. Old Dave retired three weeks back. They buried him this last Saturday. HE went into the hospital two days after retiring.
Should you retire early?
My friend Bill ate pizza that day with me at lunch. We joked and carried on till quiting time. The buzzer sounded and Bill collapsed. He never retired.
Retiring is not just having free time. It is enjoying what the LORD has given each of us. Today it was working a puzzle, splitting wood, washing clothes and dancing in the kitchen with my wonderful wife. Was there music?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Sad story, and similar to what happened to a friend of mine. He never got his first pension check.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

about the same as happened to my husband. he was to retire in june and he passed in feb.. we talked about him retireing 10 years earlier but he never did. i wish he had. i might still have him.~Georgia.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

My Dad retired and passed a couple months later. We never say it coming either. He had been very healthy. My DH retired in 2006 and is doing great, enjoying his retirement. I was worried after my Dad's sudden retirement early passing.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

newfieannie said:


> about the same as happened to my husband. he was to retire in june and he passed in feb.. we talked about him retireing 10 years earlier but he never did. i wish he had. i might still have him.~Georgia.


I'm so sorry, Georgia.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry for all those who did not get to enjoy their retirements. And it seems that this is not an uncommon story. I think that people should retire early if they have the financial ability and if they have another interest in life other than their work. Definitely leave early if you hate your job and are unable to change jobs or your attitude towards the job. The problem is that so few of us start planning our retirement when we start working. We also tend to get involved in all the daily expenses of life - mortgages, children, education etc - and suddenly wake up at about age 45 to realize that we are going to get old and we better plan on it.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I learned that you need to keep doing the same as you were before retirement. Plan what you will do and keep at it. Do not gain weight, take on stress or make big lifestyle changes. Keep busy and after a year change into retirement mode, slowly....James


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

But how do you know that he wouldn't have dropped dead on the same day if he was still working - or if he had retired 10 years ago?

I've heard all the stories about people that were healthy, retired, and within months were dead.

I've also heard the stories about people that were healthy and working, and dropped dead.

My Father-In-Law was one who retired early. He retired in 1985 and had no hobbies at all. Other than keeping the grass mowed and the house and property up to date, he had no hobbies or other things to take up his time. According to many people, with no hobbies - he should have died farily soon after retirement. But he didn't - he just died in October of 2011. 26 years of drawing a pension and doing nothing.

My opinion is that when your time is up - it's up. It doesn't matter if you are still working, just retired, or been retired for 15 years.

By all means, if you can retire - then retire. But death has a date with you in the future that is already set.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Sounds like you are a Calvinist there Mr. Smith. My self I agree with you. We all have a date to meet our maker. Not knowing when that will be for me I choose to do as much on my bucket list as possible.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Better chance at a healthy, happy, content retirement if you have a plan and keep active....James


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Big Dave said:


> We all have a date to meet our maker. Not knowing when that will be for me I choose to do as much on my bucket list as possible.


There you go! Make EACH day count.

Congratulations on your recent retirement! I only have another 22 1/2 years to go!!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> I think that people should retire early if they have the financial ability and if they have another interest in life other than their work.


This is what I did. I'm 40 and I've been retired for several years now. I'm not rich, but I have enough to live comfortably and enough to travel some. I own my own home and have no debt(which is the secret to retiring 'young'). 

I've lost so many people in my life....everyone I've ever loved. I absolutely know how short life can be and live it to the fullest as best I can.


----------

